# PHY - Pacific Hydro



## Aussiejeff (11 July 2004)

*Do you think PHY is good value?*

I bought some stock yesterday on what appears to be excellent news for the medium / long term success of this alternative renewable energy company.

Personally, I like the idea of investing in a renewable energy business. Of course, this might be my heart ruling my head .. :-/ .

Any thoughts?

AJ


----------



## JetDollars (11 July 2004)

*Re: Do you think PHY is good value?*

Jeff, 

PHY just broke the resistance line at $2.95 so there is a chance that it will keep rising uptrend for a while. But the trend is seem too fast and steep so?


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2004)

I've been stashing a few of these in the bottom drawer over a period of time as I,ve always viewed them as a future blue chip.

But it appears they may be in play for a takeover  ...up 15% on the news of a strategic review of "unsolicited approaches".

The jump in price is nice but I don't like the look of this...any views?

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2004)

*Re: PHY*

Yeah, takeover rumours but I read an article where they said the assets of PHY were so diversified that it'll be one heck of bite for anyone- it's got interests of different kinds all over the place. They reckon it's jumped too much. It's been on my watchlist for awhile as a safer play than my teeny resources co's. It pays dividends too. I'm just waiting for it to rejoin the trend, it's got ahead of itself IMO, it's fallen a bit now and is getting to a better price. May also be because of the high oil prices forcing people to look at alternative energy.


----------



## GreatPig (31 October 2004)

*Re: PHY*

Pacific Hydro has generally been trending downwards for the last 3 years or so. The spike over the last few days has kicked it up again, but based on its chart, I wouldn't say it's showing good signs of long term growth at this point.

GP


----------



## RichKid (31 October 2004)

*Re: PHY*

But based on the chart wouldn't you say it's just broken through that resistance line of the last few years and is to regain the trend of the early years?

I think it need to fall a bit to be good value but as long as it returns to the trendline of this year it looks ok. It also looks like it's bouncing off support at $3, which to my mind sounds like reignition of bullish sentiment. Strong volume too.


----------



## GreatPig (1 November 2004)

*Re: PHY*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> But based on the chart wouldn't you say it's just broken through that resistance line of the last few years



You mean that trend line I drew? Yes, it has spiked above that over the last few days, but personally I wouldn't be calling that a change of long-term trend yet. It could well be, but I'd like to see more evidence of it first.




> as long as it returns to the trendline of this year it looks ok.



For short term gains perhaps, but if you're talking about holding in terms of years, then I think the bigger picture is more relevant.

Of course this is all just my inexpert opinion.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## RodC (1 November 2004)

*Re: PHY*

Got to to agree with GP on this one.

I've been watching PHY for a while, as I'd like to own them as I like the idea of what they're doing and I think "fundamentally" renewable energy should have a great future. 

But no matter how I look at it, I don't like the look of that long term downtrend. 

Rod.


----------



## chops_a_must (4 February 2007)

Is this still listed at all? Or is the company that owns it listed?


----------



## YChromozome (4 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is this still listed at all? Or is the company that owns it listed?




Brings back memories 

Pacific Hydro was purchased by IFM Renewable Energy Pty Ltd around July 2005. They are a subsidiary of Industry Funds Management which would be acting in trust for a range of super funds.


----------

